# Samsung Galaxy Note coming to Verizon!



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

I was going to try to wait out the next generation of phones with my Thunderbolt, but this might suck me in...
http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-galaxy-note-to-see-verizon-as-galaxy-journal-16209460/


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks promising...


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I was going to get the GNex next month but I may just wait for MWC and see if this really will drop on VZW.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds tempting but o dunno
always said the SGSII 4.5" screen was just about right. This is quite a bit bigger than that. I will give it a chance but the fact that it s so large may keep me away......and I LOVE screen real estate.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

As tempting as this device might be, after experiencing first hand what 4 cores running ics at 1.4+ ghz is like with the transformer prime, my next phone will most definitely have a quad core of some sort. It's not even a question at this point. Ics + quad core = beast mode.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Champaned_out (Jul 16, 2011)

being a guy, i dont know how comfortable it'll be having this in my pocket... it does look like a really nice device though


----------



## hawkxcore (Oct 5, 2011)

Champaned_out said:


> being a guy, i dont know how comfortable it'll be having this in my pocket... it does look like a really nice device though


I don't understand the reference... Not used to having big things in your pocket?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

hawkxcore said:


> As tempting as this device might be, after experiencing first hand what 4 cores running ics at 1.4+ ghz is like with the transformer prime, my next phone will most definitely have a quad core of some sort. It's not even a question at this point. Ics + quad core = beast mode.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Fair enough, but if you're constantly waiting for the next piece of tech you'll never get anything new.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I just don't think I can get on board with this. We spent so long getting away from big clunky devices only to go rite back? If a phone is bigger than your face....? I just don't know.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I just don't think I can get on board with this. We spent so long getting away from big clunky devices only to go rite back? If a phone is bigger than your face....? I just don't know. sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


agree about the second part, this is more of a tablet-phone than a phone. i for one, would not need this device. i have a tablet, and a phone. i love the Touchpad's size for web browsing, game playing, video watching ect. i love my phone for its "pocketability" i dont want something in between. the nexus is about as large as i want a device, i may be able to live with the width of the razr and height of the nexus but thats about it.

but then again, i have never seen one in person so who knows.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

hopefully this would be my next buy


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

I for one have been wanting this since they were first showing it off last winter. I didn't think it would be coming to Verizon but if this is true it'll be my next phone unless HTC comes out with something in the 5" range. Also I really liked having a stylus on my touch pro 2, I know the big deal with capacitive screens is that you don't need one but for sites with small buttons it's nice plus Swype with a stylus us amazing.


----------



## UrinalCake (Sep 30, 2011)

Nah, phone is to big and to much of a bulky device to put in my pocket. Not to mention that there are going to be quad core phones coming out so ill be holding on to my bolt till a quad core with a smaller screen than a phone thats almost the size of a tablet. that phone is just to big


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

I wouldn't buy another phone until the second gen LTE chips are available. We should be seeing integrated LTE chips soon.

... here I am assuming that the Journal will be LTE.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

skinien said:


> ... here I am assuming that the Journal will be LTE.


Verizon announced that they won't release anything that's not LTE so it's safe to assume so.

But, Idk I'm kinda torn on the Note I like the concept of the pen integration, very close to what HTC tried to do with the Flyer. Maybe it's becuase I might try to justify actually taking notes, or doodling or sending annotations on web pages sounds awesome. But I don't see using as an actual phone, more of a secondary device something like when I need to use it I can just swap sims and do what I need to do with it, and go back to my phone.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Mattes said:


> Verizon announced that they won't release anything that's not LTE so it's safe to assume so.
> 
> But, Idk I'm kinda torn on the Note I like the concept of the pen integration, very close to what HTC tried to do with the Flyer. Maybe it's becuase I might try to justify actually taking notes, or doodling or sending annotations on web pages sounds awesome. But I don't see using as an actual phone, more of a secondary device something like when I need to use it I can just swap sims and do what I need to do with it, and go back to my phone.


But that's exactly the point--it's supposed to replace devices (phone and tablet), not be a secondary device. 
http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/28/samsung-galaxy-note-review/
http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-galaxy-note-review-04193076/

I think it's probably a love/hate thing. I think it looks pretty awesome. I also rarely use the phone part of my phone, so looking like an idiot doesn't worry me that much.


----------

